# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ

## marder

Παιδιά τη βοήθειά σας.
Στην 4οροφη πολυκατοικία με οροφοδιαμερίσματα το θυροτηλέφωνο δεν δούλεψε ποτέ όπως πρέπει εδώ και σχεδόν 30 χρόνια. Αποφασίσαμε να το αλλάξουμε με άλλο που να έχει και δυνατότητα εικόνας. Η αρχική εγκατάσταση έχει 5 καλώδια από τον 4 όροφο μέχρι τον ενισχυτή στο ισόγειο, στα οποία συνδέονται τα θυροτηλέφωνα του κάθε διαμερίσματος όπως το έχω στο σχέδιο. Το 5ο καλώδιο είναι για την ενεργοποίηση του ηλεκτρομαγνήτη της εξωτερικής πόρτας.  Τι μου προτείνεται ? κατά κάποιο τρόπο συμβατό με τις υπάρχουσες καλωδιώσεις, ή όσο το δυνατό με λιγότερα μερεμέτια. Είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με το θέμα αυτό. Θέλω να με καλύπτει για 5 ή 6 διαμερίσματα. (Ο πρώτος όροφος έχει γίνει δύο διαμερίσματα.ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ.JPG
Για το οικονομικό ας το συζητήσουμε μετά.

----------


## thespyros

θα βαλατε και θυροτηλεοραση>>>? , ,ε το υπαρχον καλωδιο??

----------


## plouf

συστημα θυροτηλεόραση BUS 2 ή 4 ή 5 καλωδίων θελεις, αυτα μπαινουν στα υπαρχοντα καλώδια

εχουν λίγο πολύ όλες οι εταιρείες τέτοιο

αν δεν το κατέχεις , επειδη , δεν ειναι δυσκολο μεν, αλλα έχει παρα πολλα, "ισως", "αν" , "και αν", κτλ 
τα οποία ειναι αδύνατον να συζητηθουν εδώ. σου προτείνω να καλέσετε κάποιον να τα τοποθετήσει

----------


## marder

> συστημα θυροτηλεόραση BUS 2 ή 4 ή 5 καλωδίων θελεις, αυτα μπαινουν στα υπαρχοντα καλώδια
> 
> εχουν λίγο πολύ όλες οι εταιρείες τέτοιο
> 
> αν δεν το κατέχεις , επειδη , δεν ειναι δυσκολο μεν, αλλα έχει παρα πολλα, "ισως", "αν" , "και αν", κτλ 
> τα οποία ειναι αδύνατον να συζητηθουν εδώ. σου προτείνω να καλέσετε κάποιον να τα τοποθετήσει



Χρήστο σίγουρα δεν το κατέχω και το  έγραψα στο αρχικό μήνυμά μου. Από τους φίλους του φόρουμ θα πάρω κάποιες ιδέες για τις δυνατότητες και απαιτήσεις της εγκατάστασης . Να αυτό που έγραψες ότι υπάρχουν με bus 2 , 4 , 5 καλωδίων τώρα το έμαθα. Αυτά τα καλώδια θα πρέπει να φθάνουν από κάθε διαμέρισμα στον κεντρικό ελεγκτή στο ισόγειο?, δηλαδή 5 διαμερίσματα χ 4(καλώδια το κάθε διαμέρισμα) = 20 καλώδια ή 4 καλώδια κεντρικά ,απ τα οποία θα (παραλληλίζονται) οι θυροτηλεοράσεις. Τέλος πάντων περιμένω κάποιες προτάσεις.

----------


## marder

> θα βαλατε και θυροτηλεοραση>>>? , ,ε το υπαρχον καλωδιο??



Ναι θέλουμε να βάλουμε θυροτηλεοράσεις με το υπάρχον καλώδιο αν γίνεται. Αν δεν γίνεται θα κάνουμε αυτό που πρέπει για να γίνει. Εγώ απλώς ρωτάω λόγο ασχετοσύνης για να πάρω εικόνα του τι πρέπει να γίνει.

----------


## plouf

ναι τα BUS συστηματα χρησιμοποιουν τα υπαρχοντα ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ καλώδια, οχι ξεχωρα 4 απο τον καθενα

ειναι συστηματα σχεδιασμενα αποκλειστικα για να αντικαθιστουν παλαιές εγκαταστασεις θυροτηλεφωνων, με θυροτηλεόραση στα ιδια καλώδια

----------


## marder

> ναι τα BUS συστηματα χρησιμοποιουν τα υπαρχοντα ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ καλώδια, οχι ξεχωρα 4 απο τον καθενα
> 
> ειναι συστηματα σχεδιασμενα αποκλειστικα για να αντικαθιστουν παλαιές εγκαταστασεις θυροτηλεφωνων, με θυροτηλεόραση στα ιδια καλώδια



Δηλαδή Χρήστο αν κατάλαβα καλά, το σχέδιο που έχω βάλει με την υπάρχουσα θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει και θα λειτουργήσουν οι θυροτηλεοράσεις ?

----------


## plouf

ναι... στα υπαρχοντα καλώδια..

----------


## marder

Έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιο μοντέλο? ΄θα το ψάξω βέβαια και στο  internet.

----------


## OPTIMUS

καλημέρα φίλε μου
Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό τα συστήματα θυροτηλεόρασης προσφέρουν λύσεις στα υπάρχοντα καλώδια σου , οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς.Η όλη εγκατάσταση στηρίζεται σε ψηφιακή τεχνολογία όπου με 2 ή με 5 καλώδια κάνεις την δουλειά σου εύκολα και οικονομικά σε σχέση με χρόνια πρίν. Επιλογές έχεις πολλές , το θέμα είναι τι θα σε ενδιέφερε εσένα να έχεις , πχ θέλεις οθόνη με ακουστικό ή χωρίς? το με ακουστικό είναι η λεγόμενη χειρολαβή που σηκώνεις για να μιλήσεις και να ακούσεις τον επισκέπτη ή δε χωρίς απλά πατάς ένα μπουτόν πάνω απο την οθόνη και συνομιλείς. Το κόστος που θέλεις εσύ να επενδύσεις θα παίξει ένα σημαντικό κριτήριο στην επιλογή σου αφού μπορείς να βρείς απο 800 έως 1500 σύν το ΦΠΑ.

----------

